# Excellent pigeon disease / treatment page



## Mary L (Jul 17, 2002)

Excellent pigeon disease / treatment page


Check out this site. The National Modena Club has done an excellent job of posting pigeon health issues, symptoms and the treatment thereof. http://www.nationalmodenaclub.com/TheDoctorsCorner.htm 
Mary Ladd


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Way cool, Mary!









Added it to "favorites" right away!









--Ray


----------

